# Not the best way to do a gun disarm..



## Deaf Smith (Dec 9, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/8402557.stm


But it worked. 

Sort of half Krav-Maga (correct arm used arm used but weapon not pushed into the BGs stomach.) 

Still worked though!

Oh, and it happend in the UK!

Deaf


----------



## Bondservant (Dec 9, 2009)

Good job old man.  Can't really tell it old guy used known technique or if was just lucky.  I would say that it appears to be this...Old guy catches and pushes the left hand of gunman accross his body(to the left of old guy) then fairly quickly wrenches the gun hand back to the outside(right side of old guy) this could have twisted the gun hand torquing the wrist making the gun fall out. Simple joint manipulation works, eh?)

Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Zoran (Dec 10, 2009)

The older guy seems very relaxed, like it happens all the time to him (not the gun in my face again...sigh). He also did a headbutt during the wrestling.


----------



## still learning (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello, NO two situtions wil be the same...nor will everyone react the same...

If you survive a gun toting person..by disarming,verbal, or walking away with your life...You are a winner..

If things go wrong...no matter what you tried-verbal or actions...You will be ban ....lost cause...

..to say what is right or wrong...?  ...just a guessing game...NO two situtions will be the same...

Best to learn about avoidance, awareness, de-escalations, proper verbage, how to be the innocent person...what to say, how to act and stand as innocent looking to witness...if any..always pretend there is a video watching too...even if you think..none is around..

Aloha,

Choices..?  ...each person will have to trust there "instincts on any  individual situtions..that comes up...ARE your ready? and prepare...to choose!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Old guy? Hardly, he's in his forties and a local hard man, the kid wouldn't have dared pull the trigger unless in fright. In the next few days or whenever he's released by the police he'll be kneecapped. This is a very rough area of Manchester which is a very rough city.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 10, 2009)

Enjoy a night out in Manchester lol!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 10, 2009)

Well... it worked so that's what matters I guess. 

I don't think I'd willingly walk up on a gun wielding threat though. This fellow apparently made the determination in his mind that the gun wielder didn't have the intestinal fortitude to actually use the gun against him. Either that or he's just crazy as hell. LOL. 

So...anyway...  have to say it... Tez.... how did this fellow manage to get his hands on a handgun when they're illegal? Do you feel gun laws are really effective in your country? Being that written posts do not always adequately communicate meaning, I do not mean that question to be taken sarcasticly but am genuinely interested in your opinon on the matter.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 10, 2009)

he was probably a yank.  we all have guns.



jf


----------



## geezer (Dec 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Old guy? Hardly, he's in his forties and a local hard man, the kid wouldn't have dared pull the trigger unless in fright. In the next few days or whenever he's released by the police he'll be kneecapped. This is a very rough area of Manchester which is a very rough city.



Yeah, well whatever this guy's reputation was before... this video can't hurt. Cool as ice. We Yanks tend to have two stereotypes for you Brits... the men anyway. Either they're poofs or hard men. No doubt about which group this guy belongs to!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 28, 2009)

Zoran said:


> The older guy seems very relaxed, like it happens all the time to him (not the gun in my face again...sigh). He also did a headbutt during the wrestling.



The audio said _"man outside a pub."_  This explains a lot, actually.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 28, 2009)

geezer said:


> Yeah, well whatever this guy's reputation was before... this video can't hurt. Cool as ice. We Yanks tend to have two stereotypes for you Brits... the men anyway. Either they're poofs or hard men. No doubt about which group this guy belongs to!


 
Some are both hard and poofs rofl.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 28, 2009)

A glass raised to a failed mission.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Dec 31, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Enjoy a night out in Manchester lol!


 
Oh, how I miss the North of England.........not!!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Dec 31, 2009)

The guy's lucky he didn't get shot.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 31, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> Oh, how I miss the North of England.........not!!


 
Well to be be fair, it is over on the wrong side of the Pennines!


Guns aren't that easy to get still but a great many have been brought into the country by the IRA and it's affiliates thanks to American fundraising and arms smugglers. Many of these have found their way into the criminal part of British society. The Libyans donated a great many arms to the IRA as well. making something illegal doesn't of course mean that things aren't availbale for the right price.
From 1940 http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,772323,00.html

tp present day
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/8418150.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/1563119.stm


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jan 1, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Well to be be fair, it is over on the wrong side of the Pennines!


Of course, you are correct Tez. Us Yorkshire folk are a lot more refined than that Lancashire lot. :rofl:


----------

